# Hope someone can help



## Loky (Apr 2, 2021)

New here, hoping someone can help/advise.

My wife of 3 years has had 2 miscarriages in 6 month, she now wants us to go our own way as she feels broke and her head is all over, she doesn't know if it's going to be permanent or temp, we have 3 kids already, I've told her I'm here for her and love her to bits but she's saying she can't do "us" at the moment, and she needs to do this herself. I'm absolutely devastated and don't know what to do, I've told her I want to be with her etc. She's trying to get counselling but finding it hard with covid.


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

Welcome to TAM. Take a few minutes to lay out your situation. The more details, the better folks here can advise you.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## FlaviusMaximus (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm sorry for what you're going through. Miscarriages can certainly take their toll. Obviously you both have an investment in your marriage with three kids. As the poster above says, lay out all the details, many people here will offer good advice but details make a difference.


----------

